# Showing...at 5 weeks???



## HappyinLove

Let me start by saying this is my second pregnancy. 

I will be five weeks tomorrow. I had two people at work staring at my belly today and ask me if I was pregnant. I seriously look like I'm at least 8-10 weeks along. I haven't changed my eating habits. I was wearing a size 4 pants and weighed 129 lbs. I can't button my pants now and have to use a belly band. I'm hoping it's bloat but I don't feel bloated or have that "feeling". With my son I didn't show until probably 5 months or so. (even then I was still pretty small)

In addition, I had a blood draw last week at 4 weeks. My levels were in the 500's on Wednesday and then on Friday's draw she didn't tell me the number but said that my levels MORE than doubled. 

Has anyone else experienced this with your second child or is there a possiblity of twins? The nurse didn't mention that numbers seemed THAT high. 

Any suggestions? I'm starting to feel like a fatty.


----------



## iprettii

wow, i've personally never heard of someone showing at 5 wks.


----------



## HappyinLove

Me either and all the research I've done online just keeps saying it's bloat. It seems so odd to be bloat b/c I don't feel bloated. I don't feel uncomfortable or like I need to pass gas or anything like that. It's driving me crazy though b/c I don't want my weight to get out of control and it appears like it will.


----------



## Kylarsmom

twins? lol


----------



## nkbapbt

I was showing at 5 weeks, but I was carrying twins. I lost one however at 4.5/5 weeks. And my bump has yet to go down. This is my fifth pregnancy (with four losses and one preterm birth..well I guess sixth pregnancy if you count each twin as one pregnancy) and I think that's why I showed so early. There is a beautiful bump in the "your bumps" sticky that is six weeks and big! It doesn't look like bloat at all to me, and is her second baby.

I think if your not feeling bloated and your bump is harder....it's a bump! It's really not impossible to show at 5 weeks when it's a second pregnancy.


----------



## audrey

I'm due in August with #4 and I can't fit into my pants anymore. I just worked so hard to FINALLY get into a smaller size over the summer and today I could barely button them for my Midwife appointment. (I've been wearing sweats all week!)

I think it's just bloat, but it happened this way with my last 2 as well! 

I don't feel bloated either mama! But, our bodies are going to do what they want when we are growing life! :)


----------



## caseyann

Could be twins.. could be bloat too, they say after the first you show sooner, but I am not sure about that.. .I am 12 weeks and still wearing my regular button up pants no problem. Keep us posted after you first ultrasound :)


----------



## HappyinLove

Thank you all for your responses! :) I've thought possibly twins but I haven't felt any symptoms either and I figured that you felt them sooner and more intensely since there are two babies. :) I will def. keep you all posted!


----------



## EvieVonKittie

i was at 4-5 weeks and i noticed i was getting bigger around my tummy area.. 
i couldnt zip up my pants either. and now at almost 6 wks i can def see that im poking out alot more..

this is my first pregnancy


----------



## DaisyBee

I just asked my dh to feel my tummy tonight - as I already feel like I'm getting a bump as well. Im not a small girl though - size 16 US but below my belly button is already starting to feel harder (vs flabby). Its feeling like it did when I was pregnant with Megan. I was feeling bloated & fat at the end of last week but not feeling bloated anymore. I'm hoping its a fluke - as I dont want to tell everyone yet.

I dont know when I O'd but I can't be far off - cause my cycles are very regular and last AF was only Nov 4th.


----------



## bsjd

i know how you feel im about 5 weeks also and i look like im 3 months. i dont feel like its bloating. any thought would be welcomed


----------



## bambelina

Hi!!! This is my second pregnancy as well and I have been showing since about 5 weeks or so and have been wearing my maternity pants since...I was ridiculously bloated pretty much as soon as I got my BFP...now at 10 weeks the bloating has subsided and you can clearly see my bump...but I am much bigger and earlier than my last pregnancy where I only started to show around 6 months in....I havent yet had an U/S done....here in Canada we can only have our first U/S around 12 weeks, privately done...my apt is March 9th...I myself have been wondering if there is 1 or 2 bundles of joy incubating in there....have to wait and see!!! :D


----------



## bitethebullet

I feel like I have a tiny little bump already and I don't feel bloated- in fact my rings are loose! I would love twins!!!


----------



## eagertobepreg

HappyinLove said:


> Let me start by saying this is my second pregnancy.
> 
> I will be five weeks tomorrow. I had two people at work staring at my belly today and ask me if I was pregnant. I seriously look like I'm at least 8-10 weeks along. I haven't changed my eating habits. I was wearing a size 4 pants and weighed 129 lbs. I can't button my pants now and have to use a belly band. I'm hoping it's bloat but I don't feel bloated or have that "feeling". With my son I didn't show until probably 5 months or so. (even then I was still pretty small)
> 
> In addition, I had a blood draw last week at 4 weeks. My levels were in the 500's on Wednesday and then on Friday's draw she didn't tell me the number but said that my levels MORE than doubled.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this with your second child or is there a possiblity of twins? The nurse didn't mention that numbers seemed THAT high.
> 
> Any suggestions? I'm starting to feel like a fatty.

Hi happyin love,

I came across this thread mainly because i am also having the same concers as u did....how did ur pregnancy go??? Did u ve twins????wen did u ve first scan???


----------



## eagertobepreg

bitethebullet said:


> I feel like I have a tiny little bump already and I don't feel bloated- in fact my rings are loose! I would love twins!!!

Hi..

I will also be just 5 weeks tomorrow....nd now itself i feel that i ve a small belly out...though ten days back it was quite normal and i am basically slim....did u get ur hcg levels???/
Mine came out little high though the doc just said it looks good....
How abt u???


----------



## couturecuts

i am pretty petite. barely 5 foot tall. i used to weigh around 95lbs (looked healthy not anorexic lol) with my first kid it was obvious bloat the first 2 months. then poof i had a bump. with my last preg (miscarried tho in november) i made it 9 weeks and at 5wks i was showing a bump for sure, wasnt bloat! now this pregnancy im almost 5 1/2 wks and def. showing a bump, it kinda came out this past few days, prior to that it was bloat. you can tell the differnce between bump and water retention. if your fingers are puffier or face. good indication if a ring that normally fits a finger, try putting it on and if its different, its bloat. or if your cheeks just look puffy haha. i had bloat last week, but drank lots of water to help, now this week my face has slimmed some and its obvious im getting a bump. my hcg jumped from 2295 last friday to 5791 monday, we saw two black dots on US last friday so wondering if im working on twins too! scary though though haha, especially cause im so small.


----------



## notmommyyet

I bought maternity pants at 5 weeks. at 6 weeks freinds told me I loked 3-4 months. by 13 weeks strangers were asking how far I was. And its my first child.


----------



## Mrsctobe

It will just be bloat at that stage hun x


----------



## lovelylisa84

That HCG number doesnt seem high enough to be twins. Its probably just bloat.


----------



## Ecologirl

Hi ladies, just reading through this as I'm barely 5 wks and am trying to hide my belly. I'm a very petite person and don't have any extra weight or noticeable fluid anywhere. It's quite a tight belly. It is my 4th pregnancy. 1st was mc, 2nd was 13 years ago and I was tiny after that and 3rd I went back to a size 8. Just wondering if it could be twins. My next appt isn't until 8wks though with midwife. Is there a way you can hassle doctor into giving you an earlier scan?


----------



## FeLynn

I have showed early but never that early I am currently pregnant and I feel like im fatter I weigh the same Im in the same pants I just cant button them. Im bloated but feel fat!


----------



## Ecologirl

FeLynn said:


> I have showed early but never that early I am currently pregnant and I feel like im fatter I weigh the same Im in the same pants I just cant button them. Im bloated but feel fat!

Yeah it seems a bit silly to be showing this early. I know the upper part is definitely intestines etc and must be a bit of bloat, but the lower bit is just a tight bump. Hmmm, guess I'll have to wait and see. Wish I could have a scan now though, am so impatient! Lol


----------



## hellohefalump

I showed at five weeks, that's how far along I was when I started wearing maternity jeans! It turned out to just be one baby though. 

It may have been bloat... but it never dissappeared I was huge the whole pregnancy, it never got any smaller.


----------



## FeLynn

I was huge with my last son I looked really pregnant early on. I got so big it wasnt funny! He was a nine pound baby and Im a tiny girl (5'1" roughly 103-115 pounds)


----------



## Ecologirl

Prob is just one with me then. I am finding it pretty ridiculous though. From your stories I hope mine's not too big. Last one was 8, 5, I couldn't imagine going into the 9's or anything. Oh well will be funny either way. I feel like an oompa loompa right now! Lol


----------



## princesspreg

My pants don't fit welll....struggled to get in them this morning and I do feel bloated and fat.


----------

